# Sound coming whenever I switch on the PC. Fan problem?



## ajayritik (Nov 5, 2011)

Since yesterday I found that whenever I switch on the PC I'm getting a strange sound as if some motor is running. This is not effecting the way PC is running etc. I was wondering if this is problem with fan etc.

any troubleshooting you will suggest!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 5, 2011)

se if there is any cd/dvd in the optical drive if yes then remove it if the sound is coming just when u switch on the pc & disappears when windows is loaded then it is ok


----------



## CA50 (Nov 5, 2011)

Its seems like one of the fan inside your system is having problem. Open the cabby and check if some wire(s) is touching the fan blade.

Remove the cabby cover and start the system, check which fan is making the noise. 

Also check the ODD as mithun_mrg have said


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 5, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> se if there is any cd/dvd in the optical drive if yes then remove it if the sound is coming just when u switch on the pc & disappears when windows is loaded then it is ok



Not many people forget a simple fact about DVD drive. 

On a serious note, open cabinet & check the fans carefully..


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe it was the fan. Now I don't seem to get that sound.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 5, 2011)

Better check the system, failing fans might make that noise and failing fans may be dangerous to your system


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2011)

Something stuck in a fan blade.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2011)

As said by others, you better open your cabby and check your fan(s). Try opening your cabby's side and 
detecting exactly from where the noise is coming.

And in any case, cleaning your cabby atleast once in a month is necessary to maintain your PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

@ajayritik: I hope u have cleaned your system.use speed fan to check the fan speed & temp


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 7, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> se if there is any cd/dvd in the optical drive if yes then remove it if the sound is coming just when u switch on the pc & disappears when windows is loaded then it is ok


No Mithun there wasn't any cd/dvd in the drive.



CA50 said:


> Its seems like one of the fan inside your system is having problem. Open the cabby and check if some wire(s) is touching the fan blade.
> 
> Remove the cabby cover and start the system, check which fan is making the noise.





Zangetsu said:


> @ajayritik: I hope u have cleaned your system.use speed fan to check the fan speed & temp



With my cousin's help I was able to check where the problem was. I opened the cabinet yesterday and found one tiny piece inside the cabinet. I switched the PC on and tried to check from where the problem was coming. It looked like the problem was with the FAN in SMPS. My cousin suggested me to have the SMPS disconnected from motherboard and check and I found that it was indeed the SMPS Fan. 

I hope will be able to fix it.

Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------

